# Found a bit of damp



## barryd

We had a torrential downpour yesterday and last night when I went to get some bedding out of the top corner cupboard above the rear lounge (right in the top rear corner) I noticed the material on the roof in the corner was damp.

Its spread a little bit now and I can see slight discolouration in the top corner.

It was hab checked last year and it was ok then. There has been a lot of work on the roof recently I am wondering if some seals have been broken.

I will probably leave it to the experts but is it just a case of finding the leak and sealing it or will all the cupboards and linings have to come out?

We had all the kitchen done a couple of years ago and it took three weeks!


----------



## 747

Hi Barry,

See if you can find something to temporarily fix it. There is tape known generally as 'rescue tape'. It does lots of different things but will seal the roof as a short term measure. It comes in different colours and you might get white to blend in a bit.

Auto shops sell it in the UK so you should be able to get hold of some. In the meantime, try to park with that corner a touch higher than the rest of the van. It will stop the water 'pooling' in that area.


----------



## Gary1944

Hi Barry, try some of Captain Tolleys Creeping Crack Cure. You can put it on wet and it finds the gaps and you just keep topping up until no more will go in. Used it on a Caravan (sorry about the swear word) many years ago. Its a good temporary cure until you can sort it properly.

Oops! Just realised you are somewhere in Euroland so might not be available.

Good luck anyway.

Gary.


----------



## Jamsieboy

No expert Barry but just maybe all the work standing on the roof may have put pressure on the seals and caused water ingress.
Although it is possible to stand on the roof it must exert pressure on the seals if you stand close to the edge.
Wee job for someone when you get back.
Enjoy the rest of your trip
Cheers


----------



## Gary1944

Hi Barry, try some of Captain Tolleys Creeping Crack Cure. You can put it on wet and it finds the gaps and you just keep topping up until no more will go in. Used it on a Caravan (sorry about the swear word) many years ago. Its a good temporary cure until you can sort it properly.

Oops! Just realised you are somewhere in Euroland so might not be available.

Good luck anyway.

Gary.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

If it was the same thunder storm we had yesterday at about 7pm it was torrential and there was a river running through the camp site.

Water was pouring down the side of the van off the roof down the side of the awning at the front, which went straight down where the sliding glass opener is at the side of the drivers door, and water was pouring in via the track the glass sits in.. Below is the Elektroblok but luckily it didn't go in there, infarct I don't know where it went as everything seems dry on the inside.. Spooky 8O 

If it is just a one off then the water should dry out, if it is a constant leak that's when the major trouble starts, find where you think it might be coming from and seal it even if it is temporary with some duct tape. You then can sort it out when you get back home.

ray


----------



## Mike48

If the source of damp is on the roof near the side walls as yours must be it will eventually creep downwards. At the point you notice damp on the walls it might be too late as the construction of motorhomes absorbs wet like a sponge and when it gets through the ply there will be lot of water around. Last night's rain might have exacerbated the problem but in all probability the problem has been there for a while despite your recent service as water remains undetected for a while.

Don't bother with Captain Tolley's creep seal; its useless because when the damp rests on it the substance turns into an elasticated strip, expands and peels off.

Having had two newish caravans ruined by damp my very strong advice is to get it seen to professionally and quick before any further and expensive remedial work is required. Messing about with tape and Capt Tolley's will only mean more expensive work further down the road. 

And if you use tape your van will be virtually unsaleable as nobody in their right mind would by a van repaired in this way. These are temporary repairs only as mentioned by other posters.


----------



## barryd

Thanks for all the replies.

We are away until the end of September so it will have to wait until then.

The sealant around the top of the van is quite cracked in a few places so god knows where its getting in.

Good point about how you park the van. We are sloping slightly down in that corner so will remedy that straight away.


----------



## aldra

Barry

You have had a solar panel fitted, prob not the case but on one of our motorhomes we had a leak down the wire that came inside, and appeared in the top cupboard Easily fixed. I'd check all the main seals as far as possible. 

I would imagine it is just a simple leak especially as its appeared after heavy rainfall

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Thank Sandra.

Mrs D now seems to think she may have seen that damp patch before after heavy rain but cant be certain.

I dont think its the solar panel as its not in that vacinity and we didnt have to drill any new holes as the cable went down the existing hole for the Dome.

It still could be something related to all the work though or just a small leak that perhaps only leaks when it really pours.

I never noticed anything all winter and it was stood out in all sorts. Snow and rain on the roof constantly.


----------



## Gretchibald

Small leaks can be big water. In a downpour last year wife noticed a drip inside one of the cupboards, we were parked up ready for bed so just put a bowl under it to catch the drips, next morning the bowl was overflowing. Turned out to be just a small crack in the goo around where the solar wires came through the roof . easy fix but let a lot of water in .


----------



## barryd

Gretchibald said:


> Small leaks can be big water. In a downpour last year wife noticed a drip inside one of the cupboards, we were parked up ready for bed so just put a bowl under it to catch the drips, next morning the bowl was overflowing. Turned out to be just a small crack in the goo around where the solar wires came through the roof . easy fix but let a lot of water in .


Hopefully it might be a one off and I will watch how I park the van. Its not dripping or anything, just a bit damp.

The whole vans probably due a good damp check again really.

It seems to be fading now (the patch). I suspect it might rain again but hopefully nothing like the downpour yesterday. Will probably be heading for warmer climates in the next few days its flipping freezing up here at the moment (French Alps).


----------

